# Which TV for my needs...?



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

OK folks, keep it simple!

I'm looking for a new TV to replace my current 'set-up' :lol: (15" TV/Video )

It will be for my bedroom (approx 10'x11'!) 

It will be used for PS2 (and hopefully PS3 in the near future) and possibly Freeview, as I've been told that some units have a Freeview Receiver built in.

What do I need to look for? things like 1080p, HDMi etc..

And should I go for LCD or Plasma?


With regards to size, I'm planning on mounting it to the wall at the end of my bed. Quite a big wall in terms of space, and with high ceiling.

So I'm thinking between 37-42"

Also, what about adding 5.1 surround sound? Is there anything I need to consider when looking at a TV to use with this? connectivity wise...


Cheers everyone :thumb:

Chris


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

For a bedroom i can't see you being dissapointed with 32" and they are quite cheap now, my mother bought my father a samsung one for the smaller sitting room in their house where he gets sent if there is sport that conflicts with something she wants to watch:lol:

It is very nice, it is only 1080i, but on a 32" you'd never see the differnce between 1080i and 1080p.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm no Tech head, so can't offer any advice, but follow this link and all the help you could ask for is at your finger tips.

http://www.avforums.com/

Rob.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

AV forums is down for maintainance!


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

if your goin for less than 42 go for lcd, sounds silly but if its for a ps3 go for a sony, i think most sonys say ps3 ready in the write up.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

whats your budget mate?, thats all it really come down to now aday as theres that many around.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/product/seo/370554?source_id=aw&camp_id=HotUKDeals

use code AW10 to get price down to £529 delivered.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

swordjo said:


> http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/product/seo/370554?source_id=aw&camp_id=HotUKDeals
> 
> use code AW10 to get price down to £529 delivered.


Awesome deal!!

Thanks swordjo!

looks like a winner to me :thumb:

....and that avatar :doublesho :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

warrenlord51 said:


> if your goin for less than 42 go for lcd, sounds silly but if its for a ps3 go for a sony, i think most sonys say ps3 ready in the write up.


i have had a plasma (not hd ready) and an lcd (sony hd ready) and i would take a plasma picture EVERYTIME.lcd is fine for gaming and watching hd media,but freeview is a different matter.all imho obviously.and not all sony tvs are the same.i believe sonys U series are not built by sony or samsung and is a very poor set.the biggest problems with lcds are when the camera pans across or watching football really shows up the weakness with lcd.as an lcd owner myself i get to see my old plasma (which is downstairs ) on a regular basis,and i would have been happy with my lcd picture if it wasnt for seeing the plasma everyday lol.football is lcds achilles heel imo.

link to a 37 inch plasma
http://www.richersounds.com/showproduct.php?cda=showproduct&pid=PANA-TH37PX80

how far away will you be sitting? 6foot and under i would say 32/37 inch 8foot plus i would say 42 inch.i would go no bigger than 32inch lcd and 37 inch plasmaif your 6 foot and under.

whats your budget? lcds are cheap as chips (as are plasmas) compared to the old days.just make sure you get a decent one.

if your using a ps2 then the best connection will be component (but will will need a separate audio receiver for sound) so without a homecinema amp or receiver it would be plain old rgb scart.

the 1080p situation only really comes into play on 42 inch and larger size tvs.there is a shed load of info over at the www.avforums.com and there very helpfull and clued up about all this stuff.

if you want an lcd i would say stick to sony and samsung (i believe they both share the same panels anyway) as this years panasonic lcds seem to have issues with backlight leakage.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I watch 1080P films on my 24" monitor and I have seen some 1080i ones and I can definately tell the difference.

I have seen a lot of HD Ready (720P) TVs listing 1080i and 1080p as display inputs, but it will just downscale the video to 720p.

The deal that swordjo posted looks very good.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You're practically sitting on the TV in that size of room, but even so, you'll be looking at a 26" (which means LCD only) for standard HD, or if you do go for Full HD, then a 42" Plasma - Panasonic PZ85.
To be honest, I'd opt for the standard HD TV for that size room.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

in the past I was the manager of a local electrical shop, so here is my 2 peneth worth !!

Plasma will give a higher contrast ratio, so you will see deeper colours, better picture if sitting closer to it.

1080p will make no difference at all if watching normal freeview tv as freeview broadcasts at 576p lines, you will only see a difference if you play the ps3 through it as this outputs with 1080 lines progressive !!

If it was my call I would go for a Panasonic 37px80, you will find one of these on the internet with a 5 yr warranty for about £600, great tv for the money !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

PJS said:


> You're practically sitting on the TV in that size of room, but even so, you'll be looking at a 26" (which means LCD only) for standard HD, or if you do go for Full HD, then a 42" Plasma - Panasonic PZ85.
> To be honest, I'd opt for the standard HD TV for that size room.


PZ85 is a great set but your looking over the 1000 mark for one !!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Chris, cant rate the Panny PX80 plasma highly enough

Your welcome to pop by to take a look at mine mate if you wish
just dont pinch my buckets:lol:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Versoman said:


> Hi Chris, cant rate the Panny PX80 plasma highly enough
> 
> Your welcome to pop by to take a look at mine mate if you wish
> just dont pinch my buckets:lol:


:lol::lol:

Now then Matt, would _I_ do a thing like that?!!

...there's a new product coming out, it's called Bucket-Guard 

...BTT, just going to goooogle your TV sir :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.flattelly.co.uk/shop/clearance-panasonic-th37px70b-plasma-digital-ready-p-1336.html

Does the above look any good?

I have to have it ordered this week whilst I'm on nights and therefore avaliable to take delivery during the day!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're adamant about going 37" in that size room, the spend the bit extra and get the current PX80 version, it's enough better to justify the extra outlay on it, which is nothing really amortised (as the US boys and girls would say) over that time span.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've decided to put the TV where my current one is, so a ~28" would be ample :thumb:

Will pop down the Sony Centre today before work (20:00) and see if they have any package deals going down 

Will also pop into;

Tesco
Currys
Comet
& look in Argos

Watch this space :thumb:


...but for mainly PS2 / PS3, shoulg I go plasma or LCD??


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

sorry, it will be an LCD at that size :thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello matey..........I recently was in the same situation. I had thought about the Samsung but was advised against it because the sound wouldnt be the best due to the size of the speakers in the tv. I opted to go for the Phillips 32" lcd in the end and I havent been disapointed one bit. Good picture and good sound and it is finished with a nice glossy black finish.

Phillips 32PFL55220.

:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

golf548 said:


> Hello matey..........I recently was in the same situation. I had thought about the Samsung but was advised against it because the sound wouldnt be the best due to the size of the speakers in the tv. I opted to go for the Phillips 32" lcd in the end and I havent been disapointed one bit. Good picture and good sound and it is finished with a nice glossy black finish.
> 
> Phillips 32PFL55220.
> 
> :thumb:


That is the problem with the Samsungs, video quality is superb, but sound is poor.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> I've decided to put the TV where my current one is, so a ~28" would be ample :thumb:
> 
> Will pop down the Sony Centre today before work (20:00) and see if they have any package deals going down
> 
> ...


God you're a contrary bugger! 
Okay then, 32" or 26" - there are no 28", and a 28" CRT would be equal to a 26" LCD panel.
So, you'll now be wanting either a JVC or Toshiba, although Panasonic's not out of the equation either.
Seriously, forget your Sonys, LGs, etc, those above are who have the right product.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Went to S.C yesterday,

They had a 26" Bravia @ £449 & a 32" @ £449. Same spec. Clearance.

Went for the 32", PS3 & GTA4. Pleased as punch 


Thanks to everyone for their input :thumb:

...if it turns out to be a pile of tosh, Mum can have it and I'll upgrade 


Muchos Love.

Chris.


(goes off to fire up GTA4 )


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Went to S.C yesterday,
> 
> They had a 26" Bravia @ £449 & a 32" @ £449. Same spec. Clearance.
> 
> ...


32 inch lcd sounds about right mate.i would recommend a hdmi lead from the ps3 to the lcd as your choice of cable and don't go spending over £10 for it.

oh,and on GTA4 you might want to go into the settings on the menu (of the game not the ps3 or LCD) and wack up the contrast and brightness.that is one seriously dark game on its original settings.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cheers Silverback :thumb:

Much better now 

...but it's still a 'dark' game!! :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> ...but it's still a 'dark' game!! :lol:


when i first started the game i couldnt find my way out of the bloody hotel, it was that dark in the alley ways lol.enjoy the lcd :thumb:


----------

